# MERRY CHRISTMAS....!!!!!!



## nononono (Dec 24, 2019)

​

*To the Forum:*


----------



## espola (Dec 24, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Dec 24, 2019)

*Ok.....Fe[CO3] ( Spola )*
*Fe
*
*(Fe) n't you a spontaneous Xmas equivocator ... *


----------



## Multi Sport (Dec 24, 2019)

Merry Christmas...

Here's to anothet healthy and prosperous new year!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 25, 2019)

A sincere wish to you all of a merry Christmas and a happy new year!


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Merry Friends of the forum.  Wow, crazy stuff this year but I keep coming back.  I love debating.  I hope you all understand I had a severe speech handicap when baby and didn't talk much until I got married and it kind of went away for odd reason.  Maybe confidence with scoring such hot wife? She picked me despite my weaknesses and I will always be grateful to my sweet & kind & patient & forgiving soulmate.  Anyway, I love debating over deep subjects that cause others to cringe.  I like to get things out on the table and then figure out the puzzle together.  I hope to God we can all be Americans first and then figure all the good each side brings.  Peace


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 25, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> A sincere wish to you all of a merry Christmas and a happy new year!


Very touching, but you are a non be I thought?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> . . .  but you are a non be I thought?


What does that mean? . . . and the mistake may have been you trying to think for yourself. Like dizzy you should stick to cut and pastes, plagiarizing (like Melania does, and how long has she been here illegally and still can't speak English? Maybe she should buy some friends to help her talk), two word responses and posting pictures of your obsessions.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Dec 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> What does that mean? . . . and the mistake may have been you trying to think for yourself. Like dizzy you should stick to cut and pastes, plagiarizing (like Melania does, and how long has she been here illegally and still can't speak English? Maybe she should buy some friends to help her talk), two word responses and posting pictures of your obsessions.


Are you a believer?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Dec 26, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Are you a believer?


In what?


----------



## Soccerhelper (Dec 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> In what?


In Santa?  In Christ?  In the Easter Bunny?  In Yahweh?  In Jah?  In Due Process?


----------

